# Another Scammer ?



## Omrat (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/search.php?searchid=6529224

Cheers,
Tarmo


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 21, 2013)

Link is broken dude

SevenString MessageSorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. ​


----------



## Omrat (Aug 21, 2013)

Username is marshcrystal

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/search.php?searchid=6529498

He has only 11 post here (check his profile) and all of them are:

_Hello friend

are you still interested in the above subject....i have it for sale 
and it is still in wonderful condition....please contact me on my email 
[email protected] for 
more details
reply with subject please_

Cheers,
Tarmo




Pezshreds said:


> Link is broken dude
> 
> SevenString MessageSorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. ​


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's the profile's link: SevenString.org - View Profile: marshcrystal

Scammer/spammer, mods will tell, I reported one of his posts


----------

